# Road Builders/Loggers



## Down To Earth (May 14, 2004)

Looking for Road building subs, also quality loggers, in tug hill area should have insurance and references as well good work ethic and common sense.

PM me
thanks,
Dan


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (May 15, 2004)

Hello Dan ,

Where is Tug Hill ? I'm in NH and would be interested or I may know of a few other loggers who would also be interested. Please let me know

Sincerly , Rob


----------



## Newfie (May 15, 2004)

*"insurance and references as well good work ethic and common sense"* 


Sounds like you might be looking for four people, not one.


----------



## YUKON 659 (May 17, 2004)

Hey Rob, Tug Hill is in northern NY, near Watertown. They get LOTS of snow up there!!!!!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## Down To Earth (May 20, 2004)

logging will be done late summer. That is the season between the snow for those that know the area.


----------

